# Matt finish for new oak staircase



## redray (8 Nov 2007)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help. We have recently had some substantial renovation works including a new oak staircase and hardwood flooring. The floor has a prefinsh called ‘matt lacquer’ and we love it. We would like to finish the staircase in a similar finish but cannot seem to find the right product to give it a close match to the floor as possible. The floor has a genuine clear matt finish which is does not have a satin or glossy feel about it at all.

The flooring manufacturers were no help. We seem to be continually directed to a clear matt varnish such as Ronseals which we tried on a sample but had too much of a glossy feel to it.

Any suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Nov 2007)

hi redray

why don't you try a couple of coats of sanding sealer when it shows signs of wear then coat it again, try it on a spare piece first to see if you like it.

welcome to the forum!

woodbutcher


----------



## Terry Smart (9 Nov 2007)

Another option would be our Acrylic Satin Lacquer. I know it has the word 'satin' in the name but it is a low sheen finish and could be what you want.
If you're looking for an even lower sheen our Lemon Oil is also worth a try.

Let me know if you would like any other information.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Nov 2007)

Another alternative would be to use matt Osmo-PolyX oil which is very easy to apply and dead matt, also doesn't discolour the wood too much - Rob


----------



## CWatters (10 Nov 2007)

I believe the Osmo stuff is also easier to reapply than varnishes and the like.


----------

